# Stupid short videos thread



## Awoos the Plush (Jan 15, 2020)

post the funniest, dumbest and most random vines, tiktoks and other videos in this thread.


----------



## Awoos the Plush (Jan 15, 2020)

let me start


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216887254892806150


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 23, 2020)

I shouldn't have laughed at this, but I did.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 23, 2020)




----------

